# Le-Mans 2007



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Audi UK run a 5star weekend package to Le-Mans, which includes

Space for car and tent, all food from Friday night to Sunday evening at the Camp Site, Drinks including Beer and Wine, Entrance Ticket and Grandstand Ticket.

The only thing Audi do not include in their package is the Ferry Ticket and Fuel.

It's one excellent weekend and those other forum member who have been can support what I am saying.

Therefore and to give you all time to think about this great summer event I am posting now.

Le-Mans is normally the 2nd or 3rd weekend in June

Please list your interest in attending the 2007 Le-Mans Event

1. TTVIC
2. YOGIBEAR
3. phodge
4. thebears
5. TThriller
6. TSCN

Maybe it could be combined with a couple of extra days driving around the French Countryside


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Could not agree more
If you like cars then this is the event to go to.
Once you have been you will understand why people go every year.
Also great support from audi as this eally is 5 star camping.

Count me in Vic, would not miss it.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Fraser


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Me me me!!

I was gutted I couldn't make it this year, so have been planning for next year for ages!

Bought my tent at the weekend too....


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Vic

You sold it to me at the last bucks meet, add me to the list. As soon as you know dates.

Do you think we could get a GB on the ferry crossing as well.

Dale


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ttvic said:


> Audi UK run a 5star weekend package to Le-Mans, which includes
> 
> Space for car and tent, all food from Friday night to Sunday evening at the Camp Site, Drinks including Beer and Wine, Entrance Ticket and Grandstand Ticket.
> 
> ...


Hi Vic - Can you remind me of the sort of money you paid this year?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Paul

Here are all the details from this years event

We are delighted to be able to inform you that Audi UK will once again be providing the Audi UK campsite at this most prestigious of motor races, over the weekend of the 17/18 June 2006.

For many of you that have stayed with us in previous years you should note that we have moved location for 2006, however, the facility will still provide you with the best of everything, as per usual.

Our new location is now in the â€˜Parking Rougeâ€™ area, which is just off the Avenue du Panorama, Le Mans. The parking area is well signposted from all areas of Le Mans. Once you are on Avenue du Panorama, look out for the Audi UK campsite signs.

Cost	Number	Total
Tent Area (7.5m x 5m) includes:
2 People & 1 Car	Â£446.50 
Additional Person(s)	Â£199.75 
Additional Car(s)	Â£23.50 
Car Registration Number(s)

Tent Area for Single Occupancy	Â£246.50

Caravan Area (10m x 7.5m) includes:
2 People & 1 Car	Â£493.50 
Additional Person(s)	Â£199.75 
Additional Car(s)	Â£23.50 
Power (16 amp)	Â£35.25 
Car Registration Number(s)

Motorhome Area (10m x 7.5m) includes:
2 People	Â£528.75 
Additional Person(s)	Â£199.75 
Power (16 amp)	Â£35.25 
Additional Car(s)	Â£23.50

Parking Rouge will provide much easier access to the new circuit village, paddock area and grandstand seats, enabling you to view all the way from the Dunlop curves to the Tetre Rouge. An added bonus will be in the installation of giant screen televisions in front of your grandstand seating area. Not only will you be able to see the start and finish area, pit lane and the first corner but you can follow the action all round the circuit via the TV screens.

The site will be open from AM on Friday 16 June and will close at Midday on 19 June. The catering operation will commence on Friday evening and will continue through to approximately 18:00 hours on Sunday 18 June. Detailed catering times will be displayed on site.

Included in your booking

	One stop booking/co-ordination and management service
	Secure exclusive camping and parking area
	General entrance admittance pass
	Reserved grandstand seat
	First class shower and toilet facilities
	Central catering facilities
	Pit stop cafÃ© providing refreshments throughout the race night
	Special dietary requirements accommodated if stated on the booking form
	24 hour security & site management
	English speaking staff (most are Le Mans veterans able to advise and give directions to ensure you get the most out of your Le Mans experience)

Not included

	Cost of travel to and from Le Mans
	Accommodation on route
	Tents, caravans or motorhomes

Road routes to Le Mans are better than ever now that the new motorway from Rouen is open which now means that other than the Rouen ring road, it is virtually motorway all the way. Please note that this new motorway has no service areas. Make sure you fill your tanks in the Rouen area on the way down, and that you leave Le Mans with sufficient fuel to get to Rouen on the return journey.

To reserve your places at the Audi UK Le Mans campsite, please complete and return the enclosed booking form ensuring that you provide us with all the required information and your credit card details.

Reservations are sold on a strictly â€˜first come, first servedâ€™ basis, with full payment required at the time of the booking. Confirmation along with a receipt will be sent to you once payment has been taken. 
To ensure that we meet your requirements, please ensure that the information submitted on your booking form is correct. If you require more space on the booking form for your details, please add a new page.

You will be required to nominate your own vehicle or motorhome registration number on the form at the time of the booking.

When you check in at the site you will be issued with a wristband/tickets and passes. The wristband is your only means of admission to the site during the event weekend.

When setting up on site, please have consideration for your neighbours and others using the site. There will be separate car parking facilities within the site for additional pre-booked vehicles, at a nominal charge. Parking additional vehicles anywhere other than the nominated parking is strictly prohibited.

The site will be marked out with the pitch sizes, as detailed below. Places will be allocated on a â€˜first come, first servedâ€™ basis. If there are a number of people in your group, please make this clear on your booking form, this will enable us to site you all in the same area.

Please ensure that your caravan/motorhome water tanks are full BEFORE you set up on site. Showers, toilets and catering are provided on site, therefore, your need for water should be minimal. Drainage for your caravan or motorhome is NOT available on site.

Whilst the campsite is fenced and has 24-hour security, Audi UK or its agents cannot accept responsibility for the safety and security of any personal items. We would suggest that you keep sensitive items securely locked away in the boot of your car for safekeeping.

Tent Area â€" 7.5m x 5m

The tent area reservation is based on 2 persons sharing a 2-man tent and arriving with one car. The price includes 2 general entrance tickets and 2 reserved grandstand seats and catering.

Caravan Area â€" 10m x 7.5m

The caravan reservation is based on 2 persons sharing and arriving in one car. Whilst the space of the plot will allow for the set-up of a caravan awning, tents are not allowed in this area. The price includes 2 general entrance tickets and 2 reserved grandstand tickets and catering.

Motorhome Area â€" 10m x 7.5m

The motorhome reservation is based on 2 persons sharing a motorhome with a maximum length of 10m x 7m. This area will allow for the use of awnings but not tents. The price includes 2 general entrance tickets and 2 reserved grandstand tickets and catering.

Power

A 16-amp power supply can be booked for caravan and motorhome operation. Please ensure that you have your own long cables with you, and that they are fitted with the blue type of weatherproof 16-amp plug socket, as these are not supplied on site.

If you have any further questions or queries, please email us at [email protected] this way we can respond to your individual questions without keeping you or us on the telephone for too long.

Terms & Conditions

Payment must be received in full, at the time of the booking; confirmation of your booking will be forwarded to you once payment has been processed.

Availability is limited and whilst every effort will be made to accommodation your specific requirements, allocation will be made on a strictly â€˜first come, first served basisâ€™.

The information provided on the your booking form is the only information that we will use in our planning, so please ensure that the information is as accurate as possible.

Changes to your booking can only be considered up to 1 May 2006. Such changes must be notified in writing to [email protected].

Cancellation received by 1 May in whole or part received in writing will be given a refund less 25% administration fee. Cancellation must be given in writing.

Cancellation received after 1 May 2006 but on or before 14 May 2006 will receive a refund less 50% administration fee. Cancellation must be given in writing.

No refunds will be given on cancellations after 14 May 2006.

All communications with regard to your booking MUST be through the Audi Events office on [email protected].

You are reminded that whilst 24-hour security is provided at the campsite, neither Audi UK nor its agents accept responsibility either implied or given for any individualâ€™s belongings or personal effects.

Admission to the campsite is strictly controlled. Everyone will be issued with a wristband when checking in at the site, here you will receive all the relevant tickets/passes for the event, along with a vehicle pass for your car(s). Please ensure that the vehicle passes are clearly displayed in the windscreen and that additional vehicles are parked in the car park area as directed.

We look forward to welcoming you.

Audi Events Team


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Hi Vic - Can you remind me of the sort of money you paid this year?


Paul you know you want to :roll:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Paul you know you really want to
[smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Cheers for the info Vic.

I know I want to but it would probably mean burning a large hole in my bank manager's pocket - With moving house coming up this year I think I may well be very skint for the next 12 months or so 

Will see how things turn out.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Cheers for the info Frazer.
> 
> I know I want to but it would probably mean burning a large hole in my bank manager's pocket - With moving house coming up this year I think I may well be very skint for the next 12 months or so
> 
> Will see how things turn out.


I think it was me who posted the info, now if you don't come you know the Bucks owners will only [smiley=gossip.gif] about you.

You could always bum a lift to save on cost.


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Vic is the man with all the info, 
If the girl in the picture of Vic"s sig is going with him, i will follow for any cost!
[smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

ttvic said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers for the info Frazer.
> ...


Edited :wink: 

Just have to see how things pan out financially - at the moment, things are looking pretty bleak


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

ttvic said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers for the info Frazer.
> ...


Vic Ill take your Avtar bird and then Paul can bum with you [smiley=gossip.gif]

EDIT: The one with the tight rubber skirt before you change it to a ugly bird

>http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/images/avatars/1338944e49960f346d.jpg


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

thebears said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Don't know any ugly birds


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll be there. I've already emailed Audi Events

TThriller


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Tom (Tscn) of course I will put your name down.


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

Thanks. Love the idea of teaming it with a couple of days in the french countryside. Not too expensive either. Should be a good laugh and a chance to explore the cars a bit more.


----------

